# So men are really much better than women in snowboarding...um...



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

X Games Aspen 2013 Women's Snowboard Slopestyle Final HD - YouTube

X Games Aspen 2013 Men's Snowboard Slopestyle Final HD - YouTube


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes.


Woman are improving (thankfully) but there's still a large gap.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> there's still a large gap.


large... bigger than large, all the girls do is 5-0 the boxes and throw 720s. I wouldnt call my self a park rat but even I can do those tricks.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> large... bigger than large, all the girls do is 5-0 the boxes and throw 720s. I wouldnt call my self a park rat but even I can do those tricks.


ya...I was so shocked at the difference.

This is an excellent case to study gender difference.

I don't think opportunity and training have anything to do with it. Mark M, the gold medalist come from Saskatchewan, the flattest place on the planet, where it's hard to even find a small hill.

Maybe girls are more afraid to get hurt?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

At least women's snowboarding has finally found some semblance of style. It's like watching a guys run from the early 2000's.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Combination of aggression, showing off, and greater physical ability. I don't mean any of that in a denigrating way to anyone, but men and women are evolved to have different behaviours. Risk-taking is part of male behavior, and male muscle-to-total-mass ratio is higher.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Now between the womens superpipe and slopestyle events, the ladies on superpipe does more better or riskier tricks than slope. I have only seen one (kelly clark) that throws a 1080 imo. I know its a different event but i see ladies doing a double cab or chuck and not one on slopestyle:dunno:


----------



## MichaelRyanSD (Dec 22, 2013)

I hate to say it, but it was like watching amateur hour compared to the men. I didn't think there was much of a difference between pro women and men, but after watching them side by side....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Take every spin in the pipe and cut 180 degrees out of it automatically. That's the real spin.


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

It makes sense that there's a significant gap between men and women (physically, at least. I know nothing about style). Men are stronger and faster than women, even at the elite level where women have the best coaches/doctors/nutritionists and devote their whole lives to their sport. Any competitive male high school sprinter can smash the women's world record. Serena Williams dominates women's tennis but was destroyed by a man seeded outside the top 200. I can't think of any sport where the best woman in the world wouldn't lose to a promising male high school athlete. 

Women's snowboarding is also drawing from a smaller pool to begin with. You'd need someone who started as a kid, and a lot of parents who would be OK with their young son getting a bit banged up in the park would be horrified if it happened to their little girl. Plus as others have mentioned, (regardless of whether it's natural or socialized) a lot of women don't feel the need to one-up their buddies or might self-select out because of the risk.

*TLDR:* a smaller talent pool and limited physical ability compared to the men. 

Sucks for us, but whatever. I know you're super jealous of our periods.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's pretty much impossible to compare male athletes vs. female athletes. Top male athletes are far above and beyond to female athletes and average male athletes are fare above and beyond average female athletes. Top female athletes can be superior to decent male athletes. Evolution is sexist.

I graduated with a girl who was a top 10 national basketball recruit. I was a decent basketball player and she and I would split one on one games. She was a great female basketball player but she wouldn't have even been a college recruit if she was a guy. Instead, she went on to play in the WNBA. Just different, incomparable levels of competition.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Man, watching them YouTube clips got me thurst to go out and try to kill it now!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

While there is an argument to be made for the advantages of strength and muscle mass for men, women gymnasts can do so many things that male gymnasts can't because of their small stature and high strength to weight ratio. Fortunately (or unfortunately), male and female gymnasts compete in largely different events so we don't have to see men attempting the uneven bars or women doing the pommel horse. 

Just saying that most snow sports are geared toward and judged on things that men do better, so it's unfair to compare the results.


----------



## d3cept (Dec 14, 2013)

This thread made me think of the women in the US marines pull up controversy that I read about the other day


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Evolution is sexist.


damn right. males have the potential to be much stronger than their female counterparts

females on the other hand have the potential to be much more attractive. big shout out to all the hot chicks in sport!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kayeby said:


> I can't think of any sport where the best woman in the world wouldn't lose to a promising male high school athlete.


Horseridig. Every level of dressage, showjumping, XC are mixed, even world championships and olympics. 
Leader board in dressage is pretty much dominatd by women. Less in showjumping/XC, but also there are big names like e.g. Mary King (XC) or Meredth Michaels-Beerbaum (showjumping) who have won many tites.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

That's not a sport.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I would think that most of the top Women could out muscle Shaun White. He is tiny...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> That's not a sport.


Won't jump on that, it's too lame


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> I would think that most of the top Women could out muscle Shaun White. He is tiny...


i'd pay to see that


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

cav0011 said:


> That's not a sport.


I believe shooting and archery are the other Olympic sports without gender categories.

Point being that in some sports the measurement criteria is automatically skewed toward men or depends on a factor where men have a natural advantage. Ie, in bobsled: strength on the push and weight/momentum on the track are the biggest factors in achieving high speeds. Certainly driving ability is a factor, but if you're only going to use time as the measurement, then you can't fairly compare driving ability between the genders.

In something like half-pipe, men can go bigger because they can achieve higher speeds because of their weight. More air-time means more time to spin, so men have a natural advantage if the measurement criteria is how many spins you can do.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> I would think that most of the top Women could out muscle Shaun White. He is tiny...





CassMT said:


> i'd pay to see that


If he finds out you said that, he'll likely give it a go...


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Women athletes, I think you guys are missing the point....


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I keep hearing people talk about physical ability but in Snowboarding its not as much about brute strength as its about form and style. Women are more naturally flexible than men so they really should be able to tweak out more than a man could. I think the reason Women's snowboarding is not as good as mens is a simple as that they dont push as hard. If all you have to do to be the best is to be avg, then thats what you do. No one is pushing the envelope like in mens. I would bet you my house if 10 year old girls came out and were throwing 180s and grinding 50-50 then things would change.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

jdmccright said:


> I keep hearing people talk about physical ability but in Snowboarding its not as much about brute strength as its about form and style. Women are more naturally flexible than men so they really should be able to tweak out more than a man could. I think the reason Women's snowboarding is not as good as mens is a simple as that they dont push as hard. If all you have to do to be the best is to be avg, then thats what you do. No one is pushing the envelope like in mens. I would bet you my house if 10 year old girls came out and were throwing 180s and grinding 50-50 then things would change.


I think that is a really good point; if you only have to do a 720 to be on top then you don't have as much driving you to learn 9s

As far as physicality, I don't see why women wouldn't be capable of doing everything on a snowboard that is currently being done by men.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Kayeby said:


> I can't think of any sport where the best woman in the world wouldn't lose to a promising male high school athlete.


Some people have already mentioned shooting and archery. I would add diving, bowling, golf (short holes), figure skating and other sports where raw strength or endurance cannot make up for precision and skill.

Gymnastics is a wierd one because there are few events that are exactly the same for both genders. The only gymastics event I can think of off hand is floor routine, but even in that the women perform to music and dance around.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Just to add some more evidence; I snowboard with my girlfriend and I am better than she is.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Plus their brains are one third the size of ours. 

It's science.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I go with the apres shred with gretchen or torah...not with shaun's doucheries


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Banana12 said:


> I think that is a really good point; if you only have to do a 720 to be on top then you don't have as much driving you to learn 9s
> 
> As far as physicality, I don't see why women wouldn't be capable of doing everything on a snowboard that is currently being done by men.


Except that women's technique has to be closer to perfect than men to get close to same air time. I think it's coming though...unfortunately all men will probably be throwing 14's by then.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Bones said:


> Except that women's technique has to be closer to perfect than men to get close to same air time. I think it's coming though...unfortunately all men will probably be throwing 14's by then.


Why is that? The physics would be the same. Its not like weight has to do anything with it because most Male snowboarders are on the slim side. I have yet to really get a good reason why they are not progressing faster. I still say its laziness and big money. Don't want to risk the purse to push the envelope.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kayeby said:


> I can't think of any sport where the best woman in the world wouldn't lose to a promising male high school athlete.
> 
> Sucks for us, but whatever. I know you're super jealous of our periods.


If I had a period I could see an actual use for an iPad... 

Anyway, auto racing is a bit of a leveller. It's still very physically demanding, but the top women are much better than the sub-25th men in their class. 



Tarzanman said:


> Gymnastics is a wierd one because there are few events that are exactly the same for both genders. The only gymastics event I can think of off hand is floor routine, but even in that the women perform to music and dance around.


Mckayla Maroney vault height is similar to the mens! (oh god I'm going to seem like a creeper for posting this... Well she's 18 now anyway so I'm not going to hell!






Love the announcer guy: "Uhhhh, the juges were sooooooooo wrooooooooong!" :eusa_clap:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

NZRide said:


> Women athletes, I think you guys are missing the point....


A fucking men hahaha


i dont care who is better, girls always look better in the end



on that note im going to count kelly clark as a male snowboarder, because i want to bang her as much as I want to bang a dude...not one bit


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont give a crap about the men vs woman debate...what pisses me off is the grammar in the tittle of the thread. Its AT snowboarding, not IN snow boarding.

dumb shit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> on that note im going to count kelly clark as a male snowboarder, because i want to bang her as much as I want to bang a dude...not one bit


LOL! It's funny because it's true. :laugh:


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Sassicaia said:


> I dont give a crap about the men vs woman debate...what pisses me off is the grammar in the tittle of the thread. Its AT snowboarding, not IN snow boarding.
> 
> dumb shit.


well, if you can speak another foreign language as good as I speak English, only then will qualify to you say that.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> A fucking men hahaha
> 
> 
> i dont care who is better, girls always look better in the end
> ...


Why do you have to insult someone only because she is not pretty?

not much good character in that.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

jdmccright said:


> Why is that? The physics would be the same. Its not like weight has to do anything with it because most Male snowboarders are on the slim side. I have yet to really get a good reason why they are not progressing faster. I still say its laziness and big money. Don't want to risk the purse to push the envelope.


Why would the physics be the same? The weight difference between average 25 year olds is about 30-35lbs (135ish versus 165ish). That's 20% heavier and a big difference.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

There's lots of reasons why women's snowboarding isn't nearly as good as mens, but I think these are the major ones.

1. Obviously men are physically stronger than women. Men are physically designed to fight wars, hunt, gather, etc., while women are physically designed to shit out babies and glue civilization together with our empathetic feelings. This obviously means that men have a huge physical advantage in sports. But this doesn't explain it all...

2. A vast majority of women, even those who snowboard, don't care about competition, the X-games, or the olympics, and do not aspire to reach those levels.

3. There is less industry support for women. Redbull will make a halfpipe and foampit for Shaun White to practice. How many TGR movies have you seen featuring women? The economics for the industry doesn't work.

4. There are far fewer women role models. Most girls who snowboard admire the guys. We might vaguely like Torah Bright, Hannah Teeter, Gretchen Bleiler, and Kelly Clark... and that's about it.

5. The sport is a lot younger than other sports, and there weren't the same level of camps, social groups, etc. that there are with more mature sports, like skiing, softball, soccer, etc., which is the usual route that girls take to get really deep into sports.

These things all kind of compound each other I think.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

campfortune said:


> well, if you can speak another foreign language as good as I speak English, only then will qualify to you say that.


Ich besser Deutsch sprechen kann, dann sprechen Sie Englisch können.

dumme Scheiße.


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

I feel like the major difference would be women have more fear.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> dumme Scheiße.


I don't speak German but I know what that means!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Zone said:


> I feel like the major difference would be women have more fear.


More fear.........or better preservation skills?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> Ich besser Deutsch sprechen kann, dann sprechen Sie Englisch können.
> 
> dumme Scheiße.


Ignore this guy. He's a dick.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> Ich besser Deutsch sprechen kann, dann sprechen Sie Englisch können.
> 
> dumme Scheiße.


lol, zing



10char


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

You dick!
Just asked my native English speaking coworker. She said at and in are interchangeable in this context. 
德文跟英文都是德语系语言。你有本事说完全不同语系的语言才叫真聪明。


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Zone said:


> I feel like the major difference would be women have more fear.


I concur
It comes with social expectations. Women are valued by how they look, while excel at something is not that important.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

campfortune said:


> You dick!
> Just asked my native English speaking coworker. She said at and in are interchangeable in this context.
> 德文跟英文都是德语系语言。你有本事说完全不同语系的语言才叫真聪明。


Your "native speaking" co-worker needs to finish high school. I say high school because that type of error is something an 8th grade student would understand. She is simply wrong. 

Being that english isn't your first language you get a pass. Please pass my dumb shit comment onto her.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Ignore this guy. He's a dick.


Just can't seem to take your own advice.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> I dont give a crap about the men vs woman debate...what pisses me off is the grammar in the tittle of the thread. Its AT snowboarding, not IN snow boarding.
> 
> dumb shit.


Okay so I'm not sure if you're just trolling or what but if you're gonna bitch about his grammar then you should make sure your spelling is correct in said post bitching about grammar.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

What a tittle might look like;


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

If we want to get technical, the OP could have been saying "So men are really better than women in snowboarding events?". The OP ended his thread title with an ellipsis, which in the Enlgish language implies the intentional ommision of additional words or sentences. 

It's cool though. I'm going to go plug shit into google translator and then paste it onto forums so people think I speak different languages, and also happen to have a keyboard with all of the languages' alphabetic symbols.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

lol...Is doesn't matter either way. Was just fun to derail a retarded thread.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> dumme Scheiße.





sabatoa said:


> I don't speak German but I know what that means!


K, that one was understandable 



Sassicaia said:


> Ich besser Deutsch sprechen kann, dann sprechen Sie Englisch können.


But I've no clue what this could signify :laugh:




mojo maestro said:


> More fear.........or better preservation skills?


I like to see it this way  I'm surely more afraid of falls at high speed than all the male members of the pack. But then, hubby thinks my eventing is dangerous as hell, which I don't see at all. I sometimes am afraid of certain obstacles when inspecting the trail by foot, but as soon as I ride the trail, I don't have time to be afraid anymore :dunno:


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> I dont give a crap about the men vs woman debate...what pisses me off is the grammar in the tittle of the thread. Its AT snowboarding, not IN snow boarding.
> 
> dumb shit.


I'm bothered by both your grammar and punctuation. You obviously don't understand the use of ellipse, nor do you understand how to use colons(or lack there of). To end if I really wanted to nit pick it's [this thread], not [the thread].


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

This shit is getting out of hand rather quickly.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Deimus85 said:


> This shit is getting out of hand rather quickly.


Cuz _that_ never happens...


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Sassicaia said:


> lol...Is doesn't matter either way. Was just fun to derail a retarded thread.


you know who is really retarded？ someone who can't figure out the difference between 'its' and 'it's' and still have the urge to laugh at other people's grammar.

and what make you think the topic of this is thread is retarded? could it because you don't have the intellect and senses to comprehend the significance of it?

to me, this phenomenon makes me pondering gender equality and difference.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

jdmccright said:


> I'm bothered by both your grammar and punctuation. You obviously don't understand the use of ellipse, nor do you understand how to use colons(or lack there of). To end if I really wanted to nit pick it's [this thread], not [the thread].


He is really something.:dunno:


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Big Foot said:


> It's cool though. I'm going to go plug shit into google translator and then paste it onto forums so people think I speak different languages, and also happen to have a keyboard with all of the languages' alphabetic symbols.


ya, I suspect he just used google translator. However, I wanted to give him the benefit of a doubt and trusted him to have the honesty and integrity not to cheat.


----------

